# Error 2203: "...another process has locked a portion of the file" ??



## satindemon4u (Feb 6, 2016)

Alright everyone, I am at my wits end here. I am attempting to install Office 2010. Every time I try to install it it starts and about 10 seconds later stops with an error. "Error 2203. The process cannot access the file because another process has locked a portion of the file."

I have tried running the installer as admin, installing to a different area, disabling all other services on startup except for Microsoft services, ending various processes in the background. NOTHING seems to be working. Any ideas what the hell the deal is?


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 6, 2016)

Did you try checking and making sure there were no updates pending for windows or any other app... may need to reboot & then try installing.


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 6, 2016)

95Viper said:


> Did you try checking and making sure there were no updates pending for windows or any other app... may need to reboot & then try installing.



Have checked for updates and it says I am up to date. I have rebooted multiple times as well. No luck.


----------



## m0nt3 (Feb 6, 2016)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2000547

Says to check permission of temp directory and maybe make sure the folder is not deleted?


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 6, 2016)

m0nt3 said:


> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2000547
> 
> Says to check permission of temp directory and maybe make sure the folder is not deleted?



Sadly, I have done that as well. Everyone wasn't listed so I added it as it instructed. Accepted everything, restarted and checked to make sure it stuck and it did. Tried to install and got the same error.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 6, 2016)

They want you to buy Office 2016 I guess.  Win10.  Fun times!


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 6, 2016)

I just don't get it! >.< I never had any problems on my desktop, only my laptop.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 6, 2016)

Try applying all updates for Win10,  including optional,  make sure to install all vbruntimes.  Office 2010 is old for win10,  install all the old stuff.  Enable Dotnet 3.5 ect.  I haven't tried office 2010 yet under win10,  so I can't really say for sure.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 6, 2016)

Get something, like ccleaner or better.
Use it to clean out all you temporary files in all the temp directories and there are a few different ones located, usually, through out your drives different directories.

If you are using A/V software, Antimalware software, etc., try turning it off... and, disable your firewall software, too.  Test it.
Maybe, try MSCONFIG to disable or clean boot and try installing.



johnspack said:


> Try applying all updates for Win10, including optional, make sure to install all vbruntimes. Office 2010 is old for win10, install all the old stuff. Enable Dotnet 3.5 ect



^This, too^



johnspack said:


> I haven't tried office 2010 yet under win10, so I can't really say for sure.



I have used both in windows 10 and had no trouble....

Just a little extra info; however, I do use the 32bit version Office on Windows 10 64bit for compatibility with some add-ons I use.




satindemon4u said:


> "Error 2203. The process cannot access the file because another process has locked a portion of the file."



Try looking at the log files for more info on which files are causing the problem.
How to use a setup log to troubleshoot setup problems in Office
Troubleshooting Office installation failures

If you are *not* using Office 2010 Starter... just ignore this.
Office Starter 2010 is not compatible, without updating, with Windows 8 and 8.1 per MS.  So, I am guessing it would be the same for windows 10.
Looks like you need to update it before installing windows 8+.
Some links for info:
Prerequisites to use Office Starter 2010 on Windows 8
Description of the Office 2010 Click-to-Run update: February 14, 2012
Description of the Office 2010 update: September 10, 2013


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 6, 2016)

The Microsft forums are full of problems with people having trouble installing Office 2010 on Windows 10.  Microsoft states it is compatible.

My unscientific assessment is fewer than 50% are successful in this though.  Very hit and miss.  The issue seens to hit those attempting to use the dvd version more than others.


----------

